# Mojo Pictures



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully when I hit the "send" button you guys are going to receive some pictures of Mojo from 11 weeks to now. I tried to pull some in puppy cut and others in full coat. You won't see any in the classic lowchen lion cut because I had to promise my husband NEVER, not ever! Lowchens do go through all the color changes that Hav's do. Also that nasty "blowing coat" phase.

Even with maximum grooming Mojo never looks groomed! He's our little "junkyard dog". Rough and tough and tumble.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet little face!!!Just adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, he does look a lot like a Hav! What a sweet face, and you do a beautiful job with the brushing. Hope you keep at it, if he's like the Hav as far as coat blowing!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my... he is beautiful !!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

What a cute face - amazing how similar yet different from a Hav face. Lowchens are such cool dogs, I have to say I love the traditional cut in addition to the puppy cut, too.


----------



## Carter1601 (Mar 23, 2011)

You could have fooled me! I've never seen a Lowchen before but he looks a lot like my little guy when his hair wasn't quite so wild. What a doll!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is really cute. I looked up Lowchen's last night saw pictures of the traditional Lowchen cut.

Lizzie gets combed daily and still looks like a moppy mess!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

what a cutie


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

what a doll and the color change-amazing.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Mojo, you sure are a cutie and love, love your coloring.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sometimes I meet a lady when I am out walking who has a Lowchen,and she says that they are a bit more stubborn than a Hav and also their coats are not quiet so soft as a Havs,I don't know if this is true as never met one.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Love the last picture. Very sweet face.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Mojo is adorable! I love those soulful eyes.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I hate to anthropomorphize a dog, and I haven't met enough Lowchen to generalize it -- but that word "stubborn" completely fits when it comes to Mojo! He learns very, very quickly and he is an absolutely wonderful performer. He has so many positive characteristics, but when it comes to being laid back or easy going -- nope. I've got lots of funny stories about me and Mojo and behaviorists! Somewhere in that blueblood background lurks a terrier! 

Just like Havanese, the coat texture varies. Mojo feels just like a Havanese, but I've met many who have a more coarse texture.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, Mojo is a doll. We have three at training I only see one this year and thats just because we have different nights. I have noticed they have round eyes and their coats feel just as soft to me. As for the lion clip often people have strong feelings, my DH would make me promise no lion clip as he does not like it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the photos! What a doll! He looks so much like a Hav to me as well.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, he is adorable! Welcome!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love his looks. I think the Hav has a longer nose..but they surely resemble each other. I personally love the Lion clip...but most men do NOT...and many women don't like it either..


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the pic with his nose up in the air. Too cute.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Love his looks. I think the Hav has a longer nose..but they surely resemble each other. I personally love the Lion clip...but most men do NOT...and many women don't like it either..


Flynn,
Do you keep yours in the lion cut? I'd actually like to do it at least once, but my husband hates, really hates, the look. The resemblance between the Lowchen and the Havs is amazing, isn't it? Especially the color markings.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cindi said:


> Flynn,
> Do you keep yours in the lion cut? I'd actually like to do it at least once, but my husband hates, really hates, the look. The resemblance between the Lowchen and the Havs is amazing, isn't it? Especially the color markings.


Yes, she was all clipped down when I got her, but her rear was cut for a pattern for me to follow by her breeder. I have been letting coat grow all over since she did not have any bracelets, or tail plume...Since it is getting winter I will probably do her not so short on the rear.. You might clip her rear with a four blade which leaves quite a bit of hair on her rear, but still shows the little lion clip...But if you clip her right now, everyone will tell you she is too COLD....lol...so you might keep DH happy until Spring???


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwh what a CUTIE PIE!!! look at those eyes <3 and that face. I could just kiss it up .. TOO ADORABLE!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

omg...that last one is the cutest thing I have ever seen


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

misstray said:


> I love the pic with his nose up in the air. Too cute.


Me, too! That is one for the "body language" thread. It is just screaming for the caption: "Nope, I am NOT going to do it and you can't make me!"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cindi said:


> Well, I hate to anthropomorphize a dog, and I haven't met enough Lowchen to generalize it -- but that word "stubborn" completely fits when it comes to Mojo! He learns very, very quickly and he is an absolutely wonderful performer. He has so many positive characteristics, but when it comes to being laid back or easy going -- nope. I've got lots of funny stories about me and Mojo and behaviorists! Somewhere in that blueblood background lurks a terrier!
> 
> Just like Havanese, the coat texture varies. Mojo feels just like a Havanese, but I've met many who have a more coarse texture.


A close friend of mine just started a new site, it is for Lowchen lovers..pet people, really. Look at www.TheLowchenGuardian.com for interesting Lowchen information. Just FYI..it is not a chat site, just infor...


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Flynn,
I am very happy to see The Lowchen Guardian site. When I got Mojo 3 years ago there was so very little information available. Your friend is doing a wonderful service. Jeanne Thomas (I see she contributed an article) is the trainer/behaviorist who works with Mojo and I.

Everyone: if you want to smile and just feel good for a moment, check our "Hogan Plays Fetch" and "Hogan at the Dog Park" on You Tube.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cindi said:


> Flynn,
> I am very happy to see The Lowchen Guardian site. When I got Mojo 3 years ago there was so very little information available. Your friend is doing a wonderful service. Jeanne Thomas (I see she contributed an article) is the trainer/behaviorist who works with Mojo and I.
> 
> Everyone: if you want to smile and just feel good for a moment, check our "Hogan Plays Fetch" and "Hogan at the Dog Park" on You Tube.


Isn't it odd how small the world really is? My friend the owner of the site is Linda Pringle from St. Catharine's.. you have an excellent trainer in my opinion...good luck and hope to meet you one day...off to the Atlanta dog show, just looking and dreaming!!


----------

